# London Tall Buildings Amazing



## streetsupercars.com (Apr 2, 2007)

Some of the new buildings in London are stunning... Infact the city is planning at least another three massive tall towers one of which is called the helter Skelter... and also the Shard of Glass. 

The Six most reconisble towers in the city are
The Aviva Tower in the City
The Gherkin Swiss RE tower
The Nat West Tower - Tower 42

and ofcourse the 3 towers in Canary Wharf - The main tower then the Citibank Tower then the HSBC tower. 

See more and see what goes on in london at our website

www.streetsupercars.com


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

aha, very interesting :sleepy:

(i think most of us know the Towers from London )


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

And the clock tower at Westminster!


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

:lock:


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeap, I'm impressed :lol:


----------

